# new Gen4 17



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello to all......... As you can see I`m new here. I just purchased a new Gen 4 17. I was wondering if anyone knows the date of the guns that are supposed to be fitted by Glock with the new springs. My gun was shot by the factory on 10/18/2011, would this gun be needing new springs?


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I know. My G19 purchased in August was already with the correct springs (04) in it, and 500 rounds later, no problems at all. Yours should came with the right springs as well. Just shoot it, not to worry about the springs. 
--
James


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Got my Gen4 17 in February of 2011. Three thousand or so rounds later, it seems to be just fine.


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys I wasn`t worried about it but just interested if there was a date when the issue was resolved. 

When I purchased the Gen 4 I could have had the Gen 3 for a little less money but wanted the Gen 4 because I knew any issues the new gun had would be resolved by Glock.

Ya, I got to get out and shoot it more but the holidays are keeping me busy. Have a good one.


----------

